# OBD2 to Laptop computer



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Anyone know of a good program/hardware package that would allow me to plug my laptop computer into the OBD2 socket and view diagnostics?

I wanna be able to read the info off the ECU like codes, Speed, RPM, MAF voltage, Injector Duty Cycle, ECU Ignition timing, A/F ratio, Water temperature, Intake temp, Battery voltage, Oxygen sensor voltages, AAC control, Etc.

Then I can make it say stuff like "Damage to intake manifold", LOL

Seriously, if there's any good programs out there, I wanna see if I can run it b/c multicheckers are hard to find and expensive, and scanners are even more expensive.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

PDA if you like.......

http://www.nology.com/pdadyno.html

There's one for laptop but i can't found the link, I'll post it when I found it


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I like that pocket dyno. Thats pretty sweet.
I dont know of any programs like you are looking for, but I have seen this chip that lets you read a lot of prameters. Here is a sample off the web site.
http://store.shopambient.com/carchip.html 
With CarChipE/X, though, you'll also be able to monitor any four out of 23 user-selectable engine parameters, including: 
RPM 
Throttle position 
Engine load 
Fuel pressure 
Fuel system status 
Short- and long-term-fuel trim 
Battery voltage 
Timing advance 
Coolant temperature 
Air flow rate 
Intake air temperature 
Intake manifold pressure 
Oxygen sensor voltage 
Plus, if you're unfortunate enough to be involved in an accident, CarChipE/X will automatically generate an accident log showing the last critical 20 seconds of speed. Includes data logger, software on CD, download cable, and power adapter. Requires Windows 95 or above, at least 5 MB free hard disk space, and one free serial port. Add our optional USB-to-Serial Cable to connect to USB.


----------

